# Fighting Games



## eve7 (Apr 5, 2020)

Interest check! I know AC and fighting games are two different things entirely but hey, figured I'd try LOL.

Play any fighting games? Enjoying one in particular? How are you feeling about them, new or old? Creating this thread in a way that will hopefully either get people interested or just to meet other people who like the same fighting games you do!

For me, I'm currently playing GBFVS!! Arc has definitely outdid themselves once again - the detail is just amazing and I am in love with all the work they poured in. I stopped playing BBTAG a while ago and getting back into FGs again has been super fun, especially with something a tad bit slower than traditional anime fighters with  GBFVS!


----------



## Seonrie (Apr 5, 2020)

im a ferry main


----------



## eve7 (Apr 5, 2020)

Seonrie said:


> im a ferry main


i am going to harm you for this statement


----------



## Raz (Apr 6, 2020)

I spent years in the arcades. My (now dead) PS4 is full of FGs. I mostly play 3rd Strike and KoF 2002 on Fightcade nowadays.


----------



## eve7 (Apr 6, 2020)

Raz said:


> I spent years in the arcades. My (now dead) PS4 is full of FGs. I mostly play 3rd Strike and KoF 2002 on Fightcade nowadays.


Aw man, did your PS4 die? That's unfortunate!! Mind if I ask you what Fightcade is? Sounds like a 3rd party system that comes bundled with a bunch of games!


----------



## Raz (Apr 6, 2020)

eve7 said:


> Aw man, did your PS4 die? That's unfortunate!! Mind if I ask you what Fightcade is? Sounds like a 3rd party system that comes bundled with a bunch of games!


Yep, about a week ago, I turned it on to download the latest update for Under Night In-Birth, and after about 10 minutes (at least the download was already finished), it shut down by itself. I turned it on again and after other 5 minutes being idle on the menu, it shut down. I think it may be the power brick, so I just put it into its box and stored it. 

As for Fightcade, it's an online platform where you can play games (it started with arcade games only, but it now supports other platforms) online via emulators and there's a whole community around it. It's the platform that is still keeping a lot of older games alive, since outside Japan, arcades are basically extinct. 

Always important to say: it's free. There's some hoops you'll need to get through, but you'll be able to find basically all the info you'll need on Reddit or the official Fightcade Discord.


----------



## eve7 (Apr 6, 2020)

Raz said:


> As for Fightcade, it's an online platform where you can play games (it started with arcade games only, but it now supports other platforms) online via emulators and there's a whole community around it. It's the platform that is still keeping a lot of older games alive, since outside Japan, arcades are basically extinct.
> 
> Always important to say: it's free. There's some hoops you'll need to get through, but you'll be able to find basically all the info you'll need on Reddit or the official Fightcade Discord.



Dang, that's a shame. Sorry to hear that ): On another note though, if you ever decide to just sell it, steam usually has some decent ports! The playerbase is always smaller than consoles sadly. 

And that's cool to hear! The arcade scene was before my time sadly but I'm glad there's a way to keep the tradition alive! Sad to hear arcades outside of the east are slowly dying save for places like Round 1. Gonna touch back on the other game you mentioned though - UNIB! Do you usually play anime fighters or do you stick to more grounded fighters like SF and the like?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm dabblin' into GBFVS a whole bunch, Really hoping to lab some Soriz as soon as he gets on PC
(The one week delay hurts bad for PC players but eh, stuff happens )
I however play (objectively) the worst character in the game, but he's also the _best_ at the same time; Lowain

I have fun with the guy so it's whatever, Katalina players are the bane of my existence however!

I've also played a few fighters in the past like DBFZ (Still do sometimes), SF5, Tekken 7 and BBTAG but they haven't peaked my interest into improving more competitively


----------



## Raz (Apr 6, 2020)

eve7 said:


> Dang, that's a shame. Sorry to hear that ): On another note though, if you ever decide to just sell it, steam usually has some decent ports! The playerbase is always smaller than consoles sadly.
> 
> And that's cool to hear! The arcade scene was before my time sadly but I'm glad there's a way to keep the tradition alive! Sad to hear arcades outside of the east are slowly dying save for places like Round 1. Gonna touch back on the other game you mentioned though - UNIB! Do you usually play anime fighters or do you stick to more grounded fighters like SF and the like?


I only played the original Guilty Gear and BlazBlue Continuum Shift Extended, before UNIST. I was always a Samurai Showdown/KoF/Fatal Fury/Last Blade player, and SF was also one that I played often (although I only like the Alpha and the 3 Series, with 3rd Strike being my favorite).

Being from Brazil, I was always in touch with SNK games (they're ridiculously popular in South and Central America, and also Mexico), so it wasn't difficult to get attracted to these games lol


----------



## eve7 (Apr 6, 2020)

Raz said:


> I only played the original Guilty Gear and BlazBlue Continuum Shift Extended, before UNIST. I was always a Samurai Showdown/KoF/Fatal Fury/Last Blade player, and SF was also one that I played often (although I only like the Alpha and the 3 Series, with 3rd Strike being my favorite).
> 
> Being from Brazil, I was always in touch with SNK games (they're ridiculously popular in South and Central America, and also Mexico), so it wasn't difficult to get attracted to these games lol


I'm a big fan of all those  anime fighters, but only just recently got an interest in KoF/Shodown/etc. Definitely appreciate the music and sprite work in SF 3rd strike though, it's still jaw dropping to this day, honestly.

And yeah, LOL, here in the states it's definitely SF and Tekken! Anime games are definitely in the minority but I'm so glad they're getting recognition lately, especially since GBVS was supposed to be on main stage before EVO this year was cancelled! UNI last year was main stage too which was seriously sick.


----------



## Raz (Apr 6, 2020)

eve7 said:


> I'm a big fan of all those  anime fighters, but only just recently got an interest in KoF/Shodown/etc. Definitely appreciate the music and sprite work in SF 3rd strike though, it's still jaw dropping to this day, honestly.
> 
> And yeah, LOL, here in the states it's definitely SF and Tekken! Anime games are definitely in the minority but I'm so glad they're getting recognition lately, especially since GBVS was supposed to be on main stage before EVO this year was cancelled! UNI last year was main stage too which was seriously sick.


Clearlamp was beasting with my boy Byakuya last year lol


----------



## eve7 (Apr 6, 2020)

Raz said:


> Clearlamp was beasting with my boy Byakuya last year lol


Right?? I main Byakuya and I can do is spam fake pressure with his rekkas LOL. Clearlamp's understanding of the game is seriously on another level, it's insane!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Hyoshido said:


> I'm dabblin' into GBFVS a whole bunch, Really hoping to lab some Soriz as soon as he gets on PC
> (The one week delay hurts bad for PC players but eh, stuff happens )
> I however play (objectively) the worst character in the game, but he's also the _best_ at the same time; Lowain
> 
> ...



Same!! I cannot wait for Soriz and Djeeta honestly, I can't believe they made his undies form an install LMFAO. I can't blame you - I love playing Lowain too! I swore beforehand I'd play Percy, Gran or Lancey, but I just fell prey to the good vibes and his ridiculous moveset even if he's super gimmicky [YGGY BUFFS WHEN?]

I agree, I haaate Kat players my lord... the 5M spam w/ fireballs make me wanna cry ; A ;.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 6, 2020)

meee lol! i grew up with Tekken, street fighter and a dragon ball game on ps2 i cant remember the name lmao. i still play tekken 7 sometimes but not that much. other than these, super smash bros is one my absolute favorite! i hope i can get smash ultimate one day but i played a lot on my 3ds ^^


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 6, 2020)

eve7 said:


> Same!! I cannot wait for Soriz and Djeeta honestly, I can't believe they made his undies form an install LMFAO. I can't blame you - I love playing Lowain too! I swore beforehand I'd play Percy, Gran or Lancey, but I just fell prey to the good vibes and his ridiculous moveset even if he's super gimmicky [YGGY BUFFS WHEN?]
> 
> I agree, I haaate Kat players my lord... the 5M spam w/ fireballs make me wanna cry ; A ;.


Yggy's like the only good part about Lowain's kit rn, even then, that's easily countered since people are learning how to properly dodge her attacks ;_;

I've ranked down to nearly C1 since I've fought so many Katalina's, I manage to beat a good few but there's just so many of them and since she can beat Lowain's pokes/footsies easily, it's just so rough hhhhhhhhhhh, her 5M & 2M are just so good


----------



## Darkesque_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello! I am hooked on Fortnite for the Switch!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 20, 2020)

Fighting games are a genre that I have a love/hate relationship with. I grew up playing classic arcade fighters...both in the 90's arcades, and also at home on consoles like Sega Genesis and PS1. That said...I always have this problem where I really want new fighting games, only to buy them and immediately regret buying them. Lol. I can't tell you how many times I've done this. Of course, the flip side to that are the times when I actually do find fighting games that I enjoy playing a lot. And when that happens...I play them a LOT. A few examples of that are Mortal Kombat X and Mortal Kombat 11. I also enjoyed Dragonball FighterZ a bunch. I used to like the Tekken games a lot when playing with friends...but I've kinda fallen out of love with the more recent ones. That franchise kinda peaked at Tekken 3/Tekken Tag.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 27, 2021)

My favorite fighting game has to be smash ultimate, do to all the fighters and stages. Not to mention the grand amount of music and remixes of classic songs! When my brother and I play, it gets very intense. We usually get ties and go to sudden death.


----------

